#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  File attaching propblem?

## raveepoojari

Dear friends today i got a mail from one of my friend. there he attached some exccel files. but it looks like a picture. when i tried to attach file..it shows in attachments files..not like picture.

i knw this question will not understand you..so i attaached picture of this. so plz check this attachment and let me knw...

----------


## martindwilson

i this a problem ? or just a why does it do that question?

----------


## shg

That's how attachments appear when the user formats the outbound mail as Rich Text rather than HTML. Double click one of the icons and the file will open -- unless your friend is pulling your leg.

----------

